# Call From EDD Auditor California



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Has anyone received a call for an EDD auditor in California? I received a call from someone claiming to be from EDD. I didn't initially call back because I thought it was a scam call. I received a status of wages letter today that is based on my original UI claim. When I called back the rep he seemed confused. I tried to explain to him that I was already receiving claim money and my claim was in order. He became very frustrated with me and would not clearly explain how to send him my 1099.He kept referencing an email (I never received from him) and saying I could go online and file another claim. Filing another claim made no sense to me. I am now afraid to send him my 1099 because I don't want my claim to get derailed because of his confusion. The letter I received says I can mail my 1099 to him. Anyway, any advice is appreciated.

Oh I forgot to mention this part. The rep also said I could go online at EDD and answer questions about UBER (model and make of my car ect..) to establish my wages. Again, this made no sense and he couldn't explain how to do it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

1) Several members have reported getting calls from the California EDD.

2) They also reported being asked for their 1099s.

3) I would call again to get a different rep and see if that one makes more sense.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks Tron - This guy was telling me that the letter I received had nothing to do with PUA and I should reapply to receive a check. When I informed him I was already receiving payments he just said; ok then how can I help you? He then rushed me off the phone and said he a lot of work to do. In his notes on the letter I received he listed an invalid address to send my 1099's to his attention. I have so many different addresses I am not sure where to send the 1099's.

Also, when I asked where to send the forms he replied: I think I was very clear. He wasn't clear at all, gave me no address and started babbling about how many claims EDD had.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KDH said:


> Thanks Tron - This guy was telling me that the letter I received had nothing to do with PUA and I should reapply to receive a check. When I informed him I was already receiving payments he just said; ok then how can I help you? He then rushed me off the phone and said he a lot of work to do. In his notes on the letter I received he listed an invalid address to send my 1099's to his attention. I have so many different addresses I am not sure where to send the 1099's.
> 
> Also, when I asked where to send the forms he replied: I think I was very clear. He wasn't clear at all, gave me no address and started babbling about how many claims EDD had.


Next time he calls just tell him that unfortunately you do not offer telephone support at this time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

KDH said:


> Thanks Tron - This guy was telling me that the letter I received had nothing to do with PUA and I should reapply to receive a check. When I informed him I was already receiving payments he just said; ok then how can I help you? He then rushed me off the phone and said he a lot of work to do. In his notes on the letter I received he listed an invalid address to send my 1099's to his attention. I have so many different addresses I am not sure where to send the 1099's.


That is starting to sound suspicious, but I don't see the angle. Seems best to disregard all to do with that convo and either call EDD directly or keep counting the money as long as its coming in.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I received a letter from EDD with his name listed as the auditor on it that's why I called him back. The address he listed is incomplete in his investigation response. I think it may from my original UI claim as the wages listed are exactly the way I filled that UI form out. I am only concerned because they bumped up my payment and I can't tell if this is connected or not. Either way I don't want to send in something that will screw up my cash flow.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

He said what he wanted he just didn't provide a way to send it to him.He said he could give me an email address and then began babbling that I should already have one. The conversation was really odd I wish I could explain it better.

He also kept asking how he could help me and then became really aggravated when I attempted to explain.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Asume that EDD and IRS are too busy and too understaffed to give you a courtesy call.. it’s a scam 🙃 maybe someone that knows you drive is trying to scam you.. never give out your number to pax 👍 no matter their cup size


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

KDH said:


> I received a letter from EDD with his name listed as the auditor on it that's why I called him back. The address he listed is incomplete in his investigation response. I think it may from my original UI claim as the wages listed are exactly the way I filled that UI form out. I am only concerned because they bumped up my payment and I can't tell if this is connected or not. Either way I don't want to send in something that will screw up my cash flow.


They will send you another letter, more than likely he is over his head in audits and will just hold the okay button down on the cases that bog him down, he will leave it for someone else to figure out later.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

uberist said:


> They will send you another letter, more than likely he is over his head in audits and will just hold the okay button down on the cases that bog him down, he will leave it for someone else to figure out later.


It took some digging but it turns out it was a notice (Summary of Wages) I should have received before I applied for PUA. You are right they are overwhelmed and I am receiving letters in the incorrect order.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

KDH said:


> Has anyone received a call for an EDD auditor in California? I received a call from someone claiming to be from EDD. I didn't initially call back because I thought it was a scam call. I received a status of wages letter today that is based on my original UI claim. When I called back the rep he seemed confused. I tried to explain to him that I was already receiving claim money and my claim was in order. He became very frustrated with me and would not clearly explain how to send him my 1099.He kept referencing an email (I never received from him) and saying I could go online and file another claim. Filing another claim made no sense to me. I am now afraid to send him my 1099 because I don't want my claim to get derailed because of his confusion. The letter I received says I can mail my 1099 to him. Anyway, any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention this part. The rep also said I could go online at EDD and answer questions about UBER (model and make of my car ect..) to establish my wages. Again, this made no sense and he couldn't explain how to do it.


Yeah I have spoke with Auditor on 26th of may , she asked me like 15 employment related questions about Uber, asked to submit 1099s and said that ill get an update in about 10 days...well its been 14 days , still nothing


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Tenderloin said:


> Yeah I have spoke with Auditor on 26th of may , she asked me like 15 employment related questions about Uber, asked to submit 1099s and said that ill get an update in about 10 days...well its been 14 days , still nothing


This guy was trying to audit the initial claim I made through UI.He couldn't clearly explain the notice that he wrote notes on. I think I might have been assigned the worst auditor the EDD has on staff!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

KDH said:


> I received a letter from EDD with his name listed as the auditor on it that's why I called him back. The address he listed is incomplete in his investigation response. I think it may from my original UI claim as the wages listed are exactly the way I filled that UI form out. I am only concerned because they bumped up my payment and I can't tell if this is connected or not. Either way I don't want to send in something that will screw up my cash flow.


I believe every ones payment got bumped up a small percentage a little over a month ago. If you filed a UI application early on and then filed a PUA claim in April this may be where the problem originated. IMHO you might considering following @_Tron_ 's advise "Seems best to disregard all to do with that convo and either call EDD directly or keep counting the money as long as its coming in." In my experience I have found that every thing they send me by snail mail has an electronic copy in my EDD UI inbox.
Now for the record I have not received an audit letter though so I can't speak with certainty but it is worth a look.
Good luck KDH. Let us know the outcome please.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Luckily the notice I received was two months after the fact and it's isn't necessary for me to respond to it.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

KDH said:


> This guy was trying to audit the initial claim I made through UI.He couldn't clearly explain the notice that he wrote notes on. I think I might have been assigned the worst auditor the EDD has on staff!


auditors sitting in different department, they most likely sent our cases to UI deparment for final approval and its there waiting to be assigned to someone.

the only way is to get thru 1-800 number or wait eternaly


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I believe every ones payment got bumped up a small percentage a little over a month ago. If you filed a UI application early on and then filed a PUA claim in April this may be where the problem originated. IMHO you might considering following @_Tron_ 's advise "Seems best to disregard all to do with that convo and either call EDD directly or keep counting the money as long as its coming in." In my experience I have found that every thing they send me by snail mail has an electronic copy in my EDD UI inbox.
> Now for the record I have not received an audit letter though so I can't speak with certainty but it is worth a look.
> Good luck KDH. Let us know the outcome please.


My payment just got bumped up two weeks ago. Anyway, I found information on the EDD site regarding the notice I received. You are correct the notice originated from my UI claim in late March. I should have received it prior to filing for PUA.The EDD site clearly says to not respond the notice if you are already applied for PUA. I have no interest in speaking with another rep and having them potentially mess up my claim.


----------

